# Coffee van for sale...



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Link to ebay advert https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183687439527?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

After using this for a few months at the pitch i wanted - it sadly wasn't busy enough to be worth while.

Hopefully someone else can make a go of it.

Probably best to contact me via the number in the advert.

Thanks


----------



## coffeehit78 (Oct 17, 2018)

buzz said:


> Link to ebay advert https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183687439527?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> After using this for a few months at the pitch i wanted - it sadly wasn't busy enough to be worth while.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this man! This is my worry after spending the money. I just saw your reply on my thread about on demand for leisure battery. I wish I'd seen it before I bought my Anfim on demand!

I think I may stick to working for a fixed premises the at least you can work from a fixed location and market people to come to you

All the best in selling!

Cheers,

Steve


----------

